# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как избавиться от сильной самскары прошлых отношений

## Kristina Sahuta

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Столкнулась неожиданно с психологической проблемой и не знаю как ее решить. Помогите пожалуйста советом. Проблема вот в чем. Вчера иду впереди харинамы, танцую, радуюсь и вдруг вижу молодого человека с которым у меня до мужа были отношения. Меня как громом поразило, ноги затряслись, мысли в голове перепутались  :swoon:  Я была абсолютно уверена что этот человек уже давно ушел из моей памяти, отношения у нас прекратились 5 лет назад! Но оказывается нет, самскара очень сильная и значит есть еще связь на тонком плане, а я этого не хочу. Я в расстерянности, не получается проанализировать ситуацию, мешают эмоции. :doom:  Помогите пожалуйста избавиться от этой самскары, может психотехники какие-то посоветуете по разрыву тонкой связи. Я замужем уже 5 лет, счастливая семья, ребенка планируем.

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Кристина!
Хорошо бы проанализировать, что именно у Вас откликнулось, когда Вы его увидели. Какие чувства, мысли.
Важно осознать эти чувства.
Затем важно принять эти чувства, принять тот факт, что у Вас были отношения.
Затем важно поблагодарить его. 
Текст короткий, однако проделать это важно без спешки.
Это первая часть индивидуальной работы.
Далее было бы полезно провести работу дополнительную. Один вариант: берете два стула. На одном садитесь Вы. На другом представьте, что сидит он. Представьте отчетливо и ярко, что он сидит. Начните с ним диалог по завершению отношений. Слова произвольные, начните с приветствия (поздоровайтесь). Можете что-то еще сказать нейтральное. Затем пересядьте на его стул, войдите в его образ. Ваши ощущения изменятся. Обратите внимание на чувства. Ответьте от его имени себе. Снова пересядьте. Снова следите за чувствами. Меняйтесь так столько раз, сколько будет потребность. Постройте разговор так, чтобы постепенно завершить отношения с благодарностью к нему (как минимум как к учителю в жизни). В этом диалоге нужно обратить внимание на чувства Ваши и его, принять эти чувства, проговорить, затем постепенно чувство за чувством отпускать, переходя к нейтральной расе (шанти, умиротврение). Нормальным также может быть благодарность и уважение как финальное отношение к нему. 
Эту работу лучше провести с психологом. Это элемент гештальт-терапии. 
Помимо этого или вместо (если предыдущее сложно выполнить) - еще одна техника. Это диалог. Тут нужен второй человек (может быть женщина). Этот человек играет роль Вашего бывшего партнера. Входит в роль. Настраивается. Затем поговорите. Обращайте внимание на чувства и убеждения по отношению друг другу. Общение строится по аналогии с предыдущим вариантом. Эту работу тоже было бы хорошо провести под контролем психолога, например, в терапевтической группе на тренинге. 
Во Владивостоке есть ученики Олега Гадецкого. Можно к ним обратиться, например, если понадобится.
Если сильные чувства связывают - нужна более длительная работа. Позитивная привязанность - нужно ослабить за счет более сильной привязанности новой (к мужу, к Кришне). Негативные привязанности прорабатываются через осознание уроков, поиск достоинств в этом человеке, принятие его в качестве учителя с благодарностью. Иногда для этого нужна терапия с психологом. Самскары бывают сильные и нужно сначала их силу ослабить.
Помимо этого - расстановки. Некоторые психологи индивидуально могут провести. Некоторые только в группе прорабатывают. Это очень мощное средство. 
Так Вы можете пользоваться чем-то из перечисленного в соответствии с Вашим пониманием силы сохранившихся привязанностей. 
Есть также техники проработки обид, например, у Олега Гадецкого. Это аудиозаписи для самостоятельной работы. Может быть полезно.
Могут быть страхи, которые связаны не с прошлым партнером конкретным, а самим фактом, что такие отношения были. Тогда это другое направление работы. Это вопрос позволения себе ошибок, принятие со стороны мужа и решимость быть верной и целомудренной женой. И если Вы сейчас 4-й принцип строго соблюдаете, то Ваш прошлый партнер может напомнить, что когда-то было по-другому, чувства могут получить шанс для бунта. 
Вот пожалуй все, что могу ответить сходу.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Большое спасибо вам, Нитай прабху, очень помогли! Время с той встречи уже прошло и теперь могу трезво проанализировать ситуацию. Воспользуюсь вашими хорошими советами))

----------

